# How to embed flash games in google sites



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

i have a free google site and i want to embed games into it (not just upload them but actualy embed them so i or anyone else can click a link to the game and be taken to the page with it on it and not have to download anything or have anything installed other than flash player also i have googled around and all i can come up with is lots of people saying oh well use this widget that doesnt exsist anymore or ones that you have to link to the webpage or file hosted somwhere else but what i want to do is upload the .swf file and have it embeded that way i know it can be done i have seen google sites that have done it 

thanks for the time and help


----------

